# Embedded portion of an IUD - to scope or not to scope.



## delphinus777 (Jun 13, 2011)

58301 or 58562   

The physican used a hysterscope and then a small hysteroscopic grasper to remove the remaining portion of the IUD. 

I find I am over thinking this! 58301 does not state the technique. So I am leaning towards the 58562 because of the hysteroscopy. Any thoughts??


----------



## ASC CODER (Jun 13, 2011)

ACOG and CPT have stated that if you must use a hysteroscopy to remove it falls under 58562.

CPT Assistant Sept 2007: "Question: What is the appropriate CPT code to report for the REMOVAL of an embedded intrauterine device (IUD) using a hysteroscope, curette, and forceps?

Answer: The appropriate code to report is 58562, Hysteroscopy, surgical; with REMOVAL of IMPACTED foreign body.


posted taken from codecorrect


----------



## delphinus777 (Jun 13, 2011)

THANK YOU so much!!!!


----------



## rachell1976 (Aug 25, 2011)

*IUD is rotated- not impacted*

What if the IUD is NOT impacted? We have one that the MD removed via Hysteroscope and says 
"The IUD was noted to be transverse with the strings at the top of the
fundus.  A grasper was introduced through the hysteroscope and the
strings were grasped and the IUD was easily removed."

so it was just rotated- not impacted. Is is appropriate to use the impacted code if it isn't so?

Do you use an unlisted hysteroscopy code?

MD also did a Leep Conization during the same OP. But NOT laparoscopically.

thanks.


----------

